# كيف رأيتم الله



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

يقول القديس يوحنا " الله لم يره أحد " (  يوحنا ص 1 / 18 ) ويقول القديس بولس فى رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس أن "  الله لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " ( تيموثاوس 1 ص 6 / 16 ) وفى  رسالة يوحنا الأولى يقرر أن " الله لم ينظر أحد " (يوحنا ص4/12) نصوص  الإنجيل تدل على أن الله لا يراه أحد و المسيح مرئي فلا يكون إلها .


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

*طيب انت ليه مكملتش النوصو هخلى القديس يوحنا يرد عليك
الله لم يره احد قط
صح لان الله فى جوهره لا يرى
الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر
فالابن الكلمة فى تجسده خبر واعلن لنا عن الاب الغير مدرك
فالذى لا يرى هو جوهر الله الغير مدرك وغير مترائى لكن الابن تجسد فى المسيح يسوع واعلن لنا عن الله فى شخصه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

*وهخلى بولس الرسول برضة يرد عليك
**أَنْ تَحْفَظَ الْوَصِيَّةَ بِلاَ دَنَسٍ وَلاَ لَوْمٍ إِلَى ظُهُورِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،*
*15 الَّذِي سَيُبَيِّنُهُ فِي أَوْقَاتِهِ الْمُبَارَكُ الْعَزِيزُ الْوَحِيدُ: مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ،*
*16 الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ، سَاكِنًا فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ.*
*الكلام دا عن المسيح والله الاب
المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الارباب الذى سيظهر لنا فى اخر الايام
راجع تفسير وليم مكدونالد
**فالعدد 15، بحدّ ذاته، يبدو أنه يشير إلى الرب يسوع لأنه مدعو حقًا ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب في رؤيا 17: 14. بالمقابل، يظهر أن العدد 16 يشير بشكل خاص إلى الله الآب. وعلى كل حال، يبدو أن معنى العدد 15 هو التالي: عندما يعود الرب يسوع المسيح ليملك على الأرض، فعندئذٍ سيدرك الناس من هو المبارك العزيز الوحيد. وهذا الظهور سيُعلن الملك الحقيقي. ففي الوقت الذي كتب بولس لتيموثاوس، كان الرب يسوع هو الكائن الإلهي المرفوض، وهو لا يزال كذلك. ولكن سيأتي يوم فيه يظهر المسيح بكل وضوح أنه هو الملك على الذين يملكون جميعهم، كما أنه الرب على كل الذين يحكمون كأرباب (أو سادة). لا تعني لفظة المبارك أنه يستحق التسبيح فحسب، بل تعني أيضًا الكائن الإلهي الحامل في ذاته ملء البركات جميعها.*
*
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أبريل 2011)

واحد محب قال:


> الإنجيل تدل على أن الله لا يراه أحد و المسيح مرئي فلا يكون إلها .



*المسيح ليس إلها فقط، بل هو الله المتجسد، وما رأيناه بأعيننا هو جسده، لأن اللاهوت لا يُرى بالعين:

5. فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هَذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً:
6. الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ.
7. لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
فيلبي 2*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> وفى  رسالة يوحنا الأولى يقرر أن " الله لم ينظر أحد " (يوحنا ص4/12)


*رسالة يوحنا الاولى 5 اصحاحات انت كاتب الشاهد ص 12 الشاهد غلط*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 أبريل 2011)

*18اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي  حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *رسالة يوحنا الاولى 5 اصحاحات انت كاتب الشاهد ص 12 الشاهد غلط*



*لو حطينا سؤال الأخ محب على الجوجل يطلعلك 100 موقع لأن حضرته ناسخها دون أن يفهم. متى يخجل المسلمون من أنفسهم ويتوقفوا عن النسخ واللصق؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

*اغلب المفسريين الشرقيين بالنسبة لنص رسالة القديس بولس الرسول لتميذه تيموثاوس يعيد الكلام على المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الارباب فعلى سبيل المثال الانبا غريغوريوس يقول عن هذة الجزئية 





وكمان ابونا تادرس يعقوب يعيد العدد على المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
**مرة أخرى إذ قدم لنا السيد نفسه كمثالٍ للشهادة الحسنة فدخل إلى الآلام، ليس عن عجزٍ أو ضعفٍ، إذ هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب، الذي وحده لا يقدر الموت أن يغلبه، ولا الظلمة أن تقترب إليه، إذ هو وحده له عدم الموت وساكن في نورٍ لا يُدنى منه، بل هو فوق كل الإدراكات، لم يره أحد قط في جوهره ولا يقدر أن يراه. هذا الإله يحمل اعترافًا حسنًا أمام بيلاطس الضعيف، فكيف يخاف المؤمن من الشهادة الحسنة؟ لقد شهد بالحق حتى يسندنا، فنشهد نحن للحق خلال اتحادنا به. بهذا نقدم له الكرامة واالقدرة الأبدية، حينما نحمل اعترافه الحسن وتظهر سماته فينا.*
*ولعل الرسول في وصفه للسيد أن له وحده عدم الموت، وأنه ساكن في نورٍ لا يُدنى منه الخ. أراد أن يكشف عن شخص ذاك الذي ننعم به خلال شهادتنا الحسنة معه وبه ولحسابه. فإن كنا بالشهادة الحسنة نتقبل الألم حتى الموت، إنما لكي ننعم بذاك الذي له وحده عدم الموت، وندخل فيه حيث النور الذي لا يُدنى منه. وكما يقول القديس إكليمنضس السكندري: [ماذا يطلب الإنسان بعد أن ينال النور الذي لا يُدنى منه؟]*


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

ما ذكرتموه عبارة عن تفسيرات او ايات غير واضحة الدلالة  ولكن الايات التى ذكرتها صريحة ولا تحتمل التأويل


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> ما ذكرتموه عبارة عن تفسيرات او ايات غير واضحة الدلالة  ولكن الايات التى ذكرتها صريحة ولا تحتمل التأويل


*طيب انت ليه مكملتش الاية يا كابتن وخد الجزء الاولانى منها
الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر
وفى نفس الرسالة اللى انت جايب منها النص اقرا تيموثاوس 3 /16
**16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 أبريل 2011)

> ما ذكرتموه عبارة عن تفسيرات او ايات غير واضحة الدلالة  ولكن الايات التى ذكرتها صريحة ولا تحتمل التأويل



*اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي  حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.
*6الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ  مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ.7لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً  فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.8وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ،


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب انت ليه مكملتش الاية يا كابتن وخد الجزء الاولانى منها*
> *الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر*
> *وفى نفس الرسالة اللى انت جايب منها النص اقرا تيموثاوس 3 /16*
> *16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.*


 وهل هذه الترجمة صحيحة بلاش من اليونانية ده حتى الترجمة من الانجليزى was revealed أظهر فى الجسد فالله أظهر روح المسيح عليه السلام فى جسده


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

واذا كان الله متجسد فى انسان فهل يبصق عليه ويضرب ويخاف ويدعوا الله ( ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته) مين ارسل مين


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك) هل المسيح عليه السلام يكلم نفسه


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

(ومن يقبلنى يقبل الذى ارسلنى ) من ارسله


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> وهل هذه الترجمة صحيحة بلاش من اليونانية ده حتى الترجمة من الانجليزى was revealed أظهر فى الجسد فالله أظهر روح المسيح عليه السلام فى جسده


*ايوة ترجمة صحيحة من اليونانى مية فى المية*
*النص باليونانى حسب نص الاغلبية*
*καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήφθη ἐν δόξῃ
And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory
**ثانيا انت جبت منين الله اظهر روح المسيح فى جسده انت بتالف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**سر التقوى هو سر ظهور الله *


> واذا كان الله متجسد فى انسان فهل يبصق عليه ويضرب ويخاف ويدعوا الله ( ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته) مين ارسل مين


*شابهنا فى كل شئ فى تجسده وهو ابن الله الكلمة لم يزل فى حضن ابيه 
بالنسبة لارسالية الابن الكلمة فهو ارسالية الله الاب لابنه كلمته فى شبه جسد الخطية ليدين الخطية فى الجسد 
فهى ارسالية ذاتية 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> (انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك) هل المسيح عليه السلام يكلم نفسه


*لا يكلم الاب *


> (ومن يقبلنى يقبل الذى ارسلنى ) من ارسله


*الاب*


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

وليه الاب ارسله وليه يكلم الاب هما مش روح واحدة وجوهر واحد


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

(ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه) ملاك يقوى الله؟ اليس لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> وليه الاب ارسله وليه يكلم الاب هما مش روح واحدة وجوهر واحد


*هما جوهريا واحد لكن اقنوميا هما اتنين
فالاب ليس هو الابن اقنوميا 
ليه الاب ارسله علشان يستوفى العدل الالهى حقه على فجور الناس فى بشرية الله الكلمة فيوجد فداءا ابديا للهالكين
فالله ارسل ابنه فى شبه جسد الخطية ليدين الخطية ويدبر خلاصنا
**لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزًا عَنْهُ، فِي مَا كَانَ ضَعِيفًا بِالْجَسَدِ، فَاللهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ،** 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> (ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه) ملاك يقوى الله؟ اليس لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته


*طيب ولو قولت ظهر ملاك من السماء يمجده؟؟؟
فهل الله محتاج ان يمجده احد؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب ولو قولت ظهر ملاك من السماء يمجده؟؟؟*
> *فهل الله محتاج ان يمجده احد؟؟؟؟*


 ماشى هما جوهريا واحد واقنوميا اثنين يبقى ليه يدعوه هما مش جوهريا واحد؟
طبعا فى فرق اى حد يمجد الله مثل ان يقول تمجد الله وتقدس ولكن يقويه ازاى يعنى ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> ماشى هما جوهريا واحد واقنوميا اثنين يبقى ليه يدعوه هما مش جوهريا واحد؟


*هو لا يدعوه دا صلاة سرية ومناجاة بين الابن وابيه قبل ان يسير للصليب اقرا صلاة يسوع الاخيرة فى يوحنا 17 وافهم معناها العميق فى العلاقة بين الابن والاب *


> طبعا فى فرق اى حد يمجد الله مثل ان يقول تمجد الله وتقدس ولكن يقويه ازاى يعنى ؟


*طيب ولو قولت لله لك القوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهل الله محتاج ان اعطيه القوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ولو قولت لله لك المجد فهل الله محتاج ان اعطيه المجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو قولت لله لك العزة فهل الله محتاج ان اعطيه العزة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

* الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس*
* يرى البعض أن ملاكًا ظهر ليمجده، قائلاً له: "لك القوة يا رب، فإنك قادر أن تغلب الموت وتخلص البشرية الضعيفة. هذا ما قاله الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس، ولعله لهذا السبب جعلت الكنيسة تسبحتها طوال أسبوع الآلام تحمل ذات الروح، إذ تردد: "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعز إلى الأبد، آمين..."*


*تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى*
*ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه          كانت هناك ملائكة تسبح يوم الميلاد، وبشروا الرعاة، وتقدموا لخدمة السيد          بعد التجربة من إبليس (مت11:4). وملائكة بشرت النسوة بعد القيامة، وملائكة          تراءت للتلاميذ بعد الصعود. وهذا ما دفع البعض أن يتصور أن هناك ملائكة قد          تعينوا لخدمة السيد وقت تجسده، فإذا كانت الملائكة تخدم البشر أفلا تخدم          ملك الملوك (عب14:1). وهكذا كل من يصلي يجد معونة من السماء فالملائكة تخدم          البشر في محبة. ويقال أن الملاك الذي ظهر للمسيح كان يقول له "لك القوة يا          رب،لك المجد، لك العزة" وهذا ما تسبح به الكنيسة في أسبوع الآلام.* 
*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى 
*


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو لا يدعوه دا صلاة سرية ومناجاة بين الابن وابيه قبل ان يسير للصليب اقرا صلاة يسوع الاخيرة فى يوحنا 17 وافهم معناها العميق فى العلاقة بين الابن والاب *
> 
> *طيب ولو قولت لله لك القوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *فهل الله محتاج ان اعطيه القوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...


 لا ياشمس الحق انت لما تقول لله لك القوة فانت لاتقوى الله ولكن الاية تنص على ان الملك كان ليقوى الله ربنا يهدينا للحق


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> لا ياشمس الحق انت لما تقول لله لك القوة فانت لاتقوى الله ولكن الاية تنص على ان الملك كان ليقوى الله ربنا يهدينا للحق


*اولا حط جنب الله لفظة المتجسد لان المسيح لم يكن فقط هو الله لكنه كان الكلمة الازلى مخليا ذاته فى صورة عبد
ثانيا خدمة الملائكة لله لا تنقص من قدرة الله 
ثالثا كل الملائكة تقدم المجد والقوة والعزة لله وهو لا يحتاج ذلك 
رابعا المسيح فى اضعف لحظات حياته ودخل الى مرحلة حجب الاب وجهه عنه ليدين الخطية فيه فهو اصبح مدان وصار خطية ولعنة فالعذاب النفسى اللى كان فيه وصل لاقصى درجاته حتى قال نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت والكل تركه 
وتقريبا كل الاباء اجمعوا ان الملاك جاء ليقدم التسبحة والقوة والمجد له 
كما قيل عنه بعد صيام 40 يوم وصارت ملائكة تخدمه
**وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا يُجَرَّبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ. وَكَانَ مَعَ الْوُحُوشِ. وَصَارَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ تَخْدِمُهُ**
فهل الله محتاج ملائكة تخدمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> ثانيا خدمة الملائكة لله لا تنقص من قدرة الله لا طبعا تنقض قدرة الله اذا كانت لتقويه
> *


سوال من المشاركات السابقة مادام الاب ارسل الابن والابن يدعوا الاب ويلومه ويقول له لم شبقتنى ويقول له الهى اذا فارادة الاثنين مختلفة فكيف يكونا جوهرا واحدا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> *لا طبعا تنقض قدرة الله اذا كانت لتقويه*


*مانا قولتلك 
هل خدمة ملائكة الله له تنتقص من قدرته
هل تقديم القوة والمجد والعزة له يتنقص منه شئ 
الكنيسة كلها بتصرخ للمسيح المتالم طول اسبوع الالام وتقول لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة الى الابد 
موحاة من الملاك الذى جاء ليقوى يسوع فى الامه ويقدم له القوة ليس لانه محتاج اليه بل لانها وظيفة الملائكة ان تقدم المجد والقوة والعزة لخالقها *


> سوال من المشاركات السابقة مادام الاب ارسل الابن والابن يدعوا الاب ويلومه ويقول له لم شبقتنى ويقول له الهى اذا فارادة الاثنين مختلفة فكيف يكونا جوهرا واحدا؟


*لا ارادة الاب هو ارادة الابن 
لكن الابن فى صورة الضعف ويشعر بكل مايشعر بيه الانسان 
فرغبة الانسان هو عدم الالم لكن ارادة الاب وبالتالى ارادة الابن وهى ارادة الله الواحد هو تدبير الخلاص
فمناجاة المسيح لابيه فى وسط الالم بان تكون ارادته لا ارادتى بمعنى ان اتمم مشيئتك الالهية فى تدبير الخلاص وليس رغبتى البشرية فى عدم الالم *


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (21 أبريل 2011)

*


واحد محب قال:



ما ذكرتموه عبارة عن تفسيرات او ايات غير واضحة الدلالة  ولكن الايات التى ذكرتها صريحة ولا تحتمل التأويل

أنقر للتوسيع...



اخي واحد محب
سلام

مين الي قالك ان ربنا محدش شاف وجهه او ينظر لوجهه ؟ ! 
الكتاب المقدس نفسه بيقول أن يعقوب قد رأى وجه الله ولم يموت 
ويعقوب طبعا كان قبل السيد المسيح وبتالي هو شاف وجه الله الاب وممتشي 
 [FONT=&quot]تكوين 32 /// gen[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]30[FONT=&quot]فَدَعَا يَعْقُوبُ اسْمَ الْمَكَانِ «فَنِيئِيلَ» قَائِلاً: «لأَنِّي نَظَرْتُ اللهَ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ، وَنُجِّيَتْ نَفْسِي». 3[/FONT]
[/FONT]*


----------



## واحد محب (21 أبريل 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *
> 
> اخي واحد محب
> سلام
> ...


سلام عليكم يأستاذ فهد انت بتسألنى مين اللى قال؟ كتابكم المقدس اقر الايات فى اول الموضوع واقر هذه الايات
 (حقا انت اله محتجب ياله اسرائيل)(أشعيا 15/45)
قال الله لموسى(لا تقدر ان ترى وجهى لان الانسان لايرانى ويعيش)(الخروج)


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *
> 
> اخي واحد محب
> سلام
> ...





الفهد الاسمر قال:


> *​ [FONT=&quot]30[FONT=&quot]فَدَعَا يَعْقُوبُ اسْمَ الْمَكَانِ «فَنِيئِيلَ» قَائِلاً: «لأَنِّي نَظَرْتُ اللهَ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ، وَنُجِّيَتْ نَفْسِي». 3[/FONT]
> [/FONT]*


أهلا بالتدليس المعتاد ، تعالى نجيب الآيات كلها بدون بتر ،،


Gen 32:24  فبقي يعقوب وحده. وصارعه *انسان* حتى طلوع الفجر. 
Gen 32:25  ولما راى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه. 
Gen 32:26  وقال: «اطلقني لانه قد طلع الفجر». فقال: «لا اطلقك ان لم تباركني». 
Gen 32:27  فساله: «ما اسمك؟» فقال: «يعقوب». 
Gen 32:28  فقال: «لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل لانك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت». 
Gen 32:29  وساله يعقوب: «اخبرني باسمك». فقال: «لماذا تسال عن اسمي؟» وباركه هناك. 
Gen 32:30  فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان «فنيئيل» قائلا: «لاني نظرت الله وجها لوجه ونجيت نفسي». 
Gen 32:31  واشرقت له الشمس اذ عبر فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخذه - 
Gen 32:32  لذلك لا ياكل بنو اسرائيل عرق النسا الذي على حق الفخذ الى هذا اليوم لانه ضرب حق فخذ يعقوب على عرق النسا. 
 


*فهذا ليس جوهر الله الذي كان يصارع بل صورة من ظهورات الله في العهد القديم ، فمتى يقرأ المسلم ؟*[/FONT]


----------



## واحد محب (21 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> فمناجاة المسيح لابيه فى وسط الالم بان تكون ارادته لا ارادتى بمعنى ان اتمم مشيئتك الالهية فى تدبير الخلاص وليس رغبتى البشرية فى عدم الالم *


 ماشى يبقى الابن يريد الخلاص ولكن لايريد الالم والاب اراد له الخلاص والالم فالابن له ارادة والاب له ارادة ويقول الابن له (الهى لم شبقتنى) اله يدعو اله؟
-ياشمس انا حاسس ان انت بتتكلم عن اية ثانية الاية تقول
(ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه) لم تقل ليسبحه ويمجده او ليخدمه كما تقول ولكن ليقويه


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2011)

> كتابكم المقدس اقر الايات فى اول الموضوع واقر هذه الايات


يبقى نشكره


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2011)

> ماشى يبقى الابن يريد الخلاص ولكن لايريد الالم والاب اراد له الخلاص والالم فالابن له ارادة والاب له ارادة ويقول الابن له (الهى لم شبقتنى) اله يدعو اله؟


هل تقرأ العربية ؟ هل تعرف القراءة اصلا ؟

انظر الى كلامك وانظر الى الكلام الذي انت اقتبسته :



> *وليس رغبتى البشرية فى عدم الالم*





> (الهى لم شبقتنى) اله يدعو اله؟


لا يدعوه ، بل يذكر اليهود بما هو مذكور في بداية المزمور الموجود عندهم :

Psa 22:1  إلهي! إلهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري؟ 
Psa 22:2  إلهي في النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب. في الليل أدعو فلا هدوء لي. 
Psa 22:3  وأنت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات إسرائيل. 
Psa 22:4  عليك اتكل آباؤنا. اتكلوا فنجيتهم. 
Psa 22:5  إليك صرخوا فنجوا. عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا. 
Psa 22:6  أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان. عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب. 
Psa 22:7  كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي. يفغرون الشفاه وينغضون الرأس قائلين: 
Psa 22:8  [اتكل على الرب فلينجه. لينقذه لأنه سر به]. 
Psa 22:9  لأنك أنت جذبتني من البطن. جعلتني مطمئنا على ثديي أمي. 
Psa 22:10  عليك ألقيت من الرحم. من بطن أمي أنت إلهي. 
Psa 22:11  لا تتباعد عني لأن الضيق قريب. لأنه لا معين. 
Psa 22:12  أحاطت بي ثيران كثيرة. أقوياء باشان اكتنفتني. 
Psa 22:13  فغروا علي أفواههم كأسد مفترس مزمجر. 
Psa 22:14  كالماء انسكبت. انفصلت كل عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع. قد ذاب في وسط أمعائي. 
Psa 22:15  يبست مثل شقفة قوتي ولصق لساني بحنكي وإلى تراب الموت تضعني. 
Psa 22:16  لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي. 
Psa 22:17  أحصي كل عظامي وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون في. 
Psa 22:18  يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون. 
Psa 22:19  أما أنت يا رب فلا تبعد. يا قوتي أسرع إلى نصرتي. 
Psa 22:20  أنقذ من السيف نفسي. من يد الكلب وحيدتي. 
Psa 22:21  خلصني من فم الأسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي. 
Psa 22:22  أخبر باسمك إخوتي. في وسط الجماعة أسبحك. 
Psa 22:23  يا خائفي الرب سبحوه. مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب. واخشوه يا زرع إسرائيل جميعا. 
Psa 22:24  لأنه لم يحتقر ولم يرذل مسكنة المسكين ولم يحجب وجهه عنه بل عند صراخه إليه استمع. 
Psa 22:25  من قبلك تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة. أوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه. 
Psa 22:26  يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون. يسبح الرب طالبوه. تحيا قلوبكم إلى الأبد. 
Psa 22:27  تذكر وترجع إلى الرب كل أقاصي الأرض. وتسجد قدامك كل قبائل الأمم. 
Psa 22:28  لأن للرب الملك وهو المتسلط على الأمم. 
Psa 22:29  أكل وسجد كل سميني الأرض. قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر إلى التراب ومن لم يحي نفسه. 
Psa 22:30  الذرية تتعبد له. يخبر عن الرب الجيل الآتي. 
Psa 22:31  يأتون ويخبرون ببره شعبا سيولد بأنه قد فعل.




> (ظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه) لم تقل ليسبحه ويمجده او ليخدمه كما تقول ولكن ليقويه


 

لأنه كان في شكل انسان في حالة الضعف وفي هذا الوقت تحديدا كان يمر بضعف بشري كبير ونفسي ايضاً ..


----------



## واحد محب (21 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لأنه كان في شكل انسان في حالة الضعف وفي هذا الوقت تحديدا كان يمر بضعف بشري كبير ونفسي ايضاً ..


انتم مش بتقولوا ان الناسوت لم ينفصل عن اللاهوت طرفة عين؟


----------



## واحد محب (21 أبريل 2011)

واحد محب قال:


> (انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك) هل المسيح عليه السلام يكلم نفسه





واحد محب قال:


> (ومن يقبلنى يقبل الذى ارسلنى ) من ارسله





Molka Molkan قال:


> لا يدعوه ، بل يذكر اليهود بما هو مذكور في بداية المزمور الموجود عندهم :


 يذكره ليه؟
والايات السابقة برده علشان اليهود؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2011)

> انتم مش بتقولوا ان الناسوت لم ينفصل عن اللاهوت طرفة عين؟


ايوة ! ، اية علاقة الإتحاد ، بإلآلام النفسية !!؟

بنقول كمان ، لا اختلاط ولا أمتزاج ولا تغيير !!! 



> يذكره ليه؟


انت ضعيف في اللغة العربية !

*بل يذكر اليهود
المفعول هنا هو اليهووووووووووووووووووووووود

*


> والايات السابقة برده علشان اليهود؟


مالها الآيات السابقة ؟


----------



## واحد محب (21 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ايوة ! ، اية علاقة الإتحاد ، بإلآلام النفسية !!؟
> 
> العلاقة ان الالام النفسية والخوف متعلقة بالروح مش بالجسد وانتم تعتقدون ان روح المسيح عليه السلام هى روح الله فمش معقول تقولى ان الناسوت هو اللى كان بيمر بالام نفسية لذلك ظهر له الملك ليقويه
> 
> ...


المسيح عليه السلام يدعوا الله كيف وهما جوهر واحد فى نظركم ويقول انه ارسله طيب ماهما جوهر واحد يبقى هو ارسل نفسه ما دام ارادته هى نفسها  ارادة الاب
الله المستعان على ما تصفون


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2011)

> * انا قصدى ليه يذكر المزمور لليهود*


ما هو انت لو قرأت المزمور مش هاتسأل ، لكن مش عايز تتعب نفسك في قراءة المزمور ! 

عشان المزمور فيه نبوات كتير عن صلب المسيح وآلامه ..



> *العلاقة ان الالام النفسية والخوف  متعلقة بالروح مش بالجسد وانتم تعتقدون ان روح المسيح عليه السلام هى روح  الله فمش معقول تقولى ان الناسوت هو اللى كان بيمر بالام نفسية لذلك ظهر له  الملك ليقويه
> *



عدة أخطاء :

1. اي روح تتكلم عنها ؟ هل الروح القدس ؟!
2. ما هو تعريفك لكلمة " ناسوت " ؟؟


ايضا ما علاقة الإتحاد بالآلام النفسية ؟!!



> وهما جوهر واحد


هم جوهر واحد من حيث الجوهر ، لكن عندما كان على الأرض كان ليس فقط  جوهر بل متجسد ، فلا تنسى



> ويقول انه ارسله طيب ماهما جوهر واحد يبقى هو ارسل نفسه ما دام ارادته هى نفسها  ارادة الاب


خطأ ، هو نفس الجوهر ، لكن مش هو نفسه ( الأقنوم )
يبقى اقنوم الآب ارسل اقنوم الإبن متجسدا وهذا معروف وبسيط لكل من يقرأ ...


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

واحد محب قال:


> المسيح عليه السلام يدعوا الله كيف وهما جوهر واحد فى نظركم ويقول انه ارسله طيب ماهما جوهر واحد يبقى هو ارسل نفسه ما دام ارادته هى نفسها  ارادة الاب
> الله المستعان على ما تصفون




*الاخوة جاوبوا وقالوا انهم جوهر الهى واحد لكنهم مش نفس الاقنوم 
اقنوم الابن ليس هو اقنوم الاب ولا هو اقنوم الروح القدس 
هذة الصلاة هى  علاقة ومناجاه خاصة بين الاقانيم فى الجوهر الالهى الواحد 
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 أبريل 2011)

*يكفى   انة يوجد  اكتر من دليل قاطع   فى عصرنا الحاضر  على ان   المسيح  هو الله
وايضا   عن صلب المسيح والالام بتاعو 
  ولو حبيت نجبلى    برضو   
مفيش مانع 

ايها المسلم  الذى ليس لة عقل متفتح
وربنا ينور   عينك   ويخرج الشيطان   منك*


----------



## واحد محب (22 أبريل 2011)

عشان المزمور فيه نبوات كتير عن صلب المسيح وآلامه ..
اذا كان كما تقول بان المسيح عليه السلام لايدعوا الله ب(الهى) فما الفائدة بذكر مزمور تعتقد انه به نبوات كثيرة عن صلبه هل عندما قرأه اليهود وجدوا هذه النبوات وامنوا
 اي روح تتكلم عنها ؟ هل الروح القدس ؟!اتكلم عن روح المسيح عليه السلام التى كان يعيش بها هل هى روح الله
2. ما هو تعريفك لكلمة " ناسوت " ؟    ياريت حضرتك تذكر المعنى الواضح للاهوت والناسوت وما يليق بكل منهما وما يستحيل ان يوصف به كل منهما


ايضا ما علاقة الإتحاد بالآلام النفسية ؟!! العلاقة ان الام النفسية هكذا تقع على الله القادر الذى يستحيل عليه ان يتألم
هو نفس الجوهر ، لكن مش هو نفسه ( الأقنوم )
يبقى اقنوم الآب ارسل اقنوم الإبن متجسدا طيب ياريت حضرتك تقولى معنى الاقنوم الواضح عندكم وهل ارادة كل اقنوم وروح كل اقنوم منفصلة عن بعض ام لا


----------



## واحد محب (22 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *
> ايها المسلم  الذى ليس لة عقل متفتح
> وربنا ينور   عينك   ويخرج الشيطان   منك*


يارب نور عيونا وقلوبنا  مشكور يأستاذ سمير:ab4:


----------



## واحد محب (22 أبريل 2011)

*
*






                          اقتباس                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 والايات السابقة برده علشان اليهود؟ 








مالها الآيات السابقة ؟ 

 *(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك)*(انى اصعد الى ابى وابيكم والهى والهكم)
 بعدما يصف المسيح عليه السلام الله بأنه الهه ولم يصرح بلفظ صريح انه اله او طلب ان تعبدوه كيف يكون اله


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أبريل 2011)

> اذا كان كما تقول بان المسيح عليه السلام لايدعوا الله ب(الهى) فما الفائدة  بذكر مزمور تعتقد انه به نبوات كثيرة عن صلبه هل عندما قرأه اليهود وجدوا  هذه النبوات وامنوا



وما علاقة انهم يؤمنوا أو لم يؤمنوا بهذا الكلام !! انت عامل 100 موضوع في بعض !!

انت سألت عن السبب وانا قلته لك ، كون انهم يؤمنوا او لا يؤمنوا دي حاجة ترجع لهم !

ورئيس الحرس اللي كان واقف عند لصليب آمن بيه في النهاية !



> !اتكلم عن روح المسيح عليه السلام التى كان يعيش بها هل هى روح الله



لم تجب ، 


1. اي روح تتكلم عنها ؟ هل الروح القدس ؟!
2. ما هو تعريفك لكلمة " ناسوت " ؟؟


ايضا ما علاقة الإتحاد بالآلام النفسية ؟!!




> 2. ما هو تعريفك لكلمة " ناسوت " ؟    ياريت حضرتك تذكر المعنى الواضح للاهوت والناسوت وما يليق بكل منهما وما يستحيل ان يوصف به كل منهما


طالما تطاولت بالتفسير بالكيف و إلصاق ما تقوله علينا ، لن افسر لك ، اعيد سؤالي مرة اخرى ،

 2. ما هو تعريفك لكلمة " ناسوت " ؟؟




> ايضا ما علاقة الإتحاد بالآلام النفسية ؟!!العلاقة ان الام النفسية هكذا تقع على الله القادر الذى يستحيل عليه ان يتألم



سوف تقع على الله ! 

ياريت تشوف انا بسأل عن اية !!!!

بسأل عن العلاقة بين " الإتحاد " ( وليس الطبيعة ) وبين الآلام النفسية !!


> طيب ياريت حضرتك تقولى معنى الاقنوم الواضح عندكم وهل ارادة كل اقنوم وروح كل اقنوم منفصلة عن بعض ام لا


يعني اية " روح كل اقنوم " ؟



> *(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك)*


يا مدلس ، لا تقتطع الآيات واذكرها كاملة ...



> (انى اصعد الى ابى وابيكم والهى والهكم)



لماذا لم يقل " إني أصعد إلى ابينا و إلهنا "؟



> بعدما يصف المسيح عليه السلام الله بأنه الهه ولم يصرح بلفظ صريح انه اله او طلب ان تعبدوه كيف يكون اله


اية علاقة الموضوع ده بالألوهية ؟


مش تركز احسن ما ينقفل الموضوع؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أبريل 2011)

نعود للسؤال الأول ،



> يقول القديس يوحنا " الله لم  يره أحد " (  يوحنا ص 1 / 18 ) ويقول القديس بولس فى رسالته الأولى إلى  تيموثاوس أن "  الله لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " ( تيموثاوس 1 ص  6 / 16 ) وفى  رسالة يوحنا الأولى يقرر أن " الله لم ينظر أحد " (يوحنا  ص4/12) نصوص  الإنجيل تدل على أن الله لا يراه أحد و المسيح مرئي فلا يكون  إلها .


كل قديس منهم يتكلم عن الله كلاهوت واما المسيح فهو الله كلاهوت ولكنه متجسد كناسوت ..


----------



## واحد محب (22 أبريل 2011)

ياريت لاترد على اسئلتى بأسئلة انا شايف ان كلامى واضح واعتبرنى مش عارف يعنى ايه ناسوت وجاوب على أسئلتى بلاش حتى لو مش عايز جاوب على سؤال بسيط جدا هل قال لكم عيسى عليه السلام انه لاهوت وناسوت؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أبريل 2011)

> هل قال لكم عيسى عليه السلام انه لاهوت وناسوت؟


*لا طبعا عيسى لم يقل هذا الكلام مطلقا لان عيسى لا يوجد فى التاريخ من اساسه
اما لو كنت تقصد يسوع نعم يسوع اعلن عن بنوته لله كابن وحيد الجنس واعلن بشريته كابن الانسان 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أبريل 2011)

> ياريت لاترد على اسئلتى بأسئلة



طالما حطيت نفسك معلم لينا وبتعدّل على كلامنا بل وبتنسب لينا ايمان على مزاجك يبقى نسألك ، لكن لو عايز تتعلم يبقى تلتزم بمكان " التلميذ " وتتعلم بلا عجرفة !!! هاعتبر اني ماشفتش كلامك وهابدأ معاك من المشاركة *دي* ، ولكن احذر ، المرة الجاية فيها حظر.





> هل قال لكم عيسى عليه السلام انه لاهوت وناسوت؟



دا سؤال تاني ، وهو اثبات الناسوت واللاهوت ومالهوش علاقة بالأولاني الي كنت عايز تعرف فيه ازاي رأينا الله وازاي لم نراه !

لو عايز اجابة في الموضوع ده افتح موضوع تاني لعدم التشتيت .. اعتبر كلامي نصيحة من اخ كبير ..


----------



## واحد محب (22 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لو عايز اجابة في الموضوع ده افتح موضوع تاني لعدم التشتيت .. اعتبر كلامي نصيحة من اخ كبير ..


شكرا على النصيحة يأخ ملوكا سأعمل بها ان شاء الله


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أبريل 2011)

*اة ياريت لان الموضوع دا وسع مننا اوى انت كان سؤالك محدد عن رؤية الله وان الله لا يرى واعتقد النقطة انتهينا منها وملخصها
ان الله بجوهره الالهى الفائق لا يدرك ولا يقدر انسان ان يرى الله فى جوهره ومجده الالهى 
لكن الله ظهر كثيرا فى العهد القديم للاباء والانبياء القديسين وهذة الظهورات لا تتعارض مع عدم ادراك جوهر الله لكنها اعلانات وظهورات سمح الله بها لكى يتعامل مع البشر فى صورة مرئية يحتجب من خلالها لاهوته الغير مدرك من خلال ظهور مدرك
وفى ملئ الزمن جاء الظهور الابدى لله الكلمة فى الابن يسوع المسيح
فرؤيتنا لله فى الابن المتجسد لا يتنافى مع حقيقة ان الله غير مدرك ولا يرى فى جوهره الالهى 
فى نقطة مش فاهمها فى الجزئية دى
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أبريل 2011)

*سؤالك التانى بخصوص اعلان المسيح عن نفسه بكونه شخص الاله(لاهوت) المتانس(ناسوت) فدا افتح فيه موضوع منفصل علشان نقدر نتوسع معاك فيه 
*


----------

